# Okamiden - Okami sequel coming to DS!



## CaptainCool (Sep 1, 2009)

the famitsu revealed the sequel to okami called okamiden which will be released on the nintendo DS^^







i think its a great idea to bring it to the DS. the brush controls on the wii were ok but more complex techniques like the blizzard didnt really work all that well...

it has been announced for 2010, no more details yet.

i cant wait, it looks pretty cool and just as beautiful as it did on the PS2 and the wii^^


----------



## Rai Toku (Sep 1, 2009)

Sweet! I'm looking forward to it. ^^


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 1, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> i think its a great idea to bring it to the DS. the brush controls on the wii were ok but more complex techniques like the blizzard didnt really work all that well...


Yeah, the brush controls were a little spotty.  It could recognize circles decently, but very strict about what constituted a straight line.  Blame that on the PS2 version with its analog stick.  RAD also seemed to forget to take the angle of the Remote into account when painting, thus "up" and "down" were relative to the Remote's orientation and not gravity... fringe bonus being that it was easier to hold the Remote sideways and flick it vertically to produce horizontal strokes....

Now if Clover could've been at the controls for the Wii development (pun intended) then would they have done better?

Not sure what the premise for a sequel would be.  After all, Okami was a complete story from start to finish....


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 1, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Yeah, the brush controls were a little spotty.  It could recognize circles decently, but very strict about what constituted a straight line.  Blame that on the PS2 version with its analog stick.  RAD also seemed to forget to take the angle of the Remote into account when painting, thus "up" and "down" were relative to the Remote's orientation and not gravity... fringe bonus being that it was easier to hold the Remote sideways and flick it vertically to produce horizontal strokes....
> 
> Now if Clover could've been at the controls for the Wii development (pun intended) then would they have done better?
> 
> Not sure what the premise for a sequel would be.  After all, Okami was a complete story from start to finish....



no one knows whether it will be a sequel anyways. the story really was complete on itself, who knows where they will take it now.
maybe a prequel and the story behind shiranui? we will see^^


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 1, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> no one knows whether it will be a sequel anyways. the story really was complete on itself, who knows where they will take it now.
> maybe a prequel and the story behind shiranui? we will see^^


So is that Susano riding the white wolf, then?  Too bad Hollywood has already worn out the prequel/origin-story genre.  Prequels can be a downer (plot-wise) if they're tied too closely with the "ancient disaster" around which the original game is set.

Other coverages, mostly remarking about Capcom filing a trademark for "Okamiden":
- http://www.gamespot.com/news/blogs/...09/27014391/capcom-prepping-okami-sequel.html
- http://www.examiner.com/x-16321-Col...~y2009m9d1-Okami-sequel-coming-to-Nintendo-DS


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 1, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> So is that Susano riding the white wolf, then?  Too bad Hollywood has already worn out the prequel/origin-story genre.  Prequels can be a downer (plot-wise) if they're tied too closely with the "ancient disaster" around which the original game is set.
> 
> Other coverages, mostly remarking about Capcom filing a trademark for "Okamiden":
> - http://www.gamespot.com/news/blogs/...09/27014391/capcom-prepping-okami-sequel.html
> - http://www.examiner.com/x-16321-Col...~y2009m9d1-Okami-sequel-coming-to-Nintendo-DS



yeah, story-wise this might suck =/ especially since its not in the hands of the original team anymore


----------



## Lukar (Sep 1, 2009)

Beast game looks beast. 'Nuff said.



CaptainCool said:


> yeah, story-wise this might suck =/ especially since its not in the hands of the original team anymore



Atleast it's got someone who worked on the Wii port- that makes me feel a bit more safe.


----------



## Shinzar (Sep 1, 2009)

How could this have happened a decent non-mario related game on the ds? :shock:


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 1, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Beast game looks beast. 'Nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> Atleast it's got someone who worked on the Wii port- that makes me feel a bit more safe.



true. and capcom is not a bad company, i think they will handle it well.

there are some more details about the game by the way!

you dont control ammy. the main character is a young white wolf called chibiterasu.
the setting will be a few months after the story of okami.
and the combat will focus a little more on AI partners whom you will find during the course of the game. one of those is susano's son for example.
also the story will probably be tied to the one of the first game since sakuya will ask you for help again.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 1, 2009)

No Strider Hiryu 3 for me. :'(


Shinzar said:


> How could this have happened a decent non-mario related game on the ds? :shock:


What?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 1, 2009)

Joystiq and 1up have updated the information about Okamiden. Apparently it's a true sequel. I've got to say, I don't have a very good feeling about this game.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Sep 1, 2009)

Ohh purdy.


It may be wrong but the gamefaqs says it's developed by Clover Studio.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 2, 2009)

1up.com provides confirmation by Capcom with information about the setting.

http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3175844

Yeah, I've got to be skeptical about the premise given that the original _Okami_ was a closed-loop narrative.  But then, Okami was a masterstroke too, so it may be unfair to place those expectations on the new devteam.

Of course, the whole "they saved the world . . . now it's in danger _again?_" premise is something of a clichÃ© in its own right, so what really matters is how they treat it.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 2, 2009)

Holy ****!!!


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 2, 2009)

oh my, someone uploaded a theoretical picture of chibiterasu on deviantart...
http://spirit-of-america.deviantart.com/art/Chibiterasu-135596444
the cuteness! it burns! XD


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 2, 2009)

WAT?


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 2, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> WAT?



indeed.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm hoping it turns out good and will be worth the buy.

Okami was fucking addicting.


----------



## CalexTheNeko (Sep 2, 2009)

.... Sequal to Okami.

My first thoughts: awesome.

Then I realized sequels usually resort in everything I like about a series being destroyed.

Then I realized it's freaking Okami and I'll buy it regardless of what they screw up. XD

Even if it's not the masterpiece of gaming that was the original it'll probably still be pretty fun to play.


----------



## Foxstar (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank god that even with the massive failure of the self-proclaimed hardcores who think they drive gaming to buy Okami not once, but twice, Capcom isn't giving up on the IP yet.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 2, 2009)

CalexTheNeko said:


> .... Sequal to Okami.
> 
> My first thoughts: awesome.
> 
> ...



im kinda the same. but i dont think that capcom will screw this up. im pretty sure that the result will have at least a decent story.
and with the stylus controls im pretty sure that it will be a lot of fun to play!



Foxstar said:


> Thank god that even with the massive failure of the self-proclaimed hardcores who think they drive gaming to buy Okami not once, but twice, Capcom isn't giving up on the IP yet.



but the wii version is totally different!! :O
it has MOTION CONTROLS (ok they get annoying sometimes) and VIBRANT COLORS (ok they just left out the paper filter) and 16:9 WIDESCREEN SUPPORT (isnt that a standard by now...?)!!!
...
good thing i didnt buy the PS2 version ;P


edit: oh yeah, more scans and some concept art!






cute stuff^^


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh god, The cub porn.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 2, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Oh god, The cub porn.



aww god no, please not  but since there is nothing sacred in the world of furry porn this will probably happen... well, right now >.>


----------



## Taernost (Sep 2, 2009)

Spoiler



You know, I always kind of felt like the ending of the game implied that the original disaster which caused Waka and Amaterasu to flee the Celestial Plains hadn't been quite dealt with yet. I mean, they defeat Orochi and Yami, but they haven't reclaimed their homeland, and it's hard to imagine a conquering force as organized as theirs were (and it's hard to say they weren't; they certainly had armies, commanders, engaged in calculated plots to undermine their enemies' authority and ability to retaliate, etc) would simply leave a conquered land with no occupying forces. I always expected a sequel to involve them trying to reclaim their homeland and rebuild it into what it once was.


----------



## Foxstar (Sep 2, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Oh god, The cub porn.



Someone is already funneling money to PalComix for some. With foot fetishes and spanking.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 2, 2009)

Foxstar said:


> Someone is already funneling money to PalComix for some. With foot fetishes and spanking.


 )': Stop it, Please?


----------



## Tycho (Sep 2, 2009)

D'aww, Chibiterasu's adorable.

Cubfags leaving her and her friends alone = too much to hope for, I guess.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 2, 2009)

Taernost said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I always kind of felt like the ending of the game implied that the original disaster which caused Waka and Amaterasu to flee the Celestial Plains hadn't been quite dealt with yet. I mean, they defeat Orochi and Yami, but they haven't reclaimed their homeland, and it's hard to imagine a conquering force as organized as theirs were (and it's hard to say they weren't; they certainly had armies, commanders, engaged in calculated plots to undermine their enemies' authority and ability to retaliate, etc) would simply leave a conquered land with no occupying forces. I always expected a sequel to involve them trying to reclaim their homeland and rebuild it into what it once was.



This. In fact, 



Spoiler



the whole ending sequence was them flying off to the celestial plains to reclaim it from the beings that inhabited there and to restore it to its former glory. I expected the sequel to carry over from there. OH FUCKING WELL!


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 2, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> This. In fact,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That probably explains Chibiterasu.  Perhaps Ammy's busy (don't think too hard about that, please) and can't answer Sakuya's summon directly.

Still, we all know how Ammy was revived into the body of a stone wolf (as shown in the Game Over sequences), bit of a shock the first time that happened to you in the game, maybe Chibiterasu is something else.

Chibiterasu doesn't have foot tufts, but still very cute 

I see Issun's still around (but of course), now what kind of nickname will he think up for Chibi?



CaptainCool said:


> edit: oh yeah, more scans and some concept art!
> 
> http://nintendods.gaming-universe.de/screengalerie/16312.jpg



The Paper, print me out a hard copy!


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 2, 2009)

Taernost said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I always kind of felt like the ending of the game implied that the original disaster which caused Waka and Amaterasu to flee the Celestial Plains hadn't been quite dealt with yet. I mean, they defeat Orochi and Yami, but they haven't reclaimed their homeland, and it's hard to imagine a conquering force as organized as theirs were (and it's hard to say they weren't; they certainly had armies, commanders, engaged in calculated plots to undermine their enemies' authority and ability to retaliate, etc) would simply leave a conquered land with no occupying forces. I always expected a sequel to involve them trying to reclaim their homeland and rebuild it into what it once was.


 
I personally am really scared about this Sequel, but if its about this, then i think Ill be alright with it.  After all, that WAS unexplained.

Im still miffed at Capcom for leaving the credits out o fthe Wii Version. I had to go to Youtube to see them and then i cried my eyes out it was so beautiful.  I had just beaten it.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 3, 2009)

Chibiterasu fanart is starting to crop up, indeed . . . I finished one in two hours and submitted it already.


----------



## Ash-Fox (Sep 3, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I'm hoping it turns out good and will be worth the buy.
> 
> Okami was fucking addicting.



Your avatar is pretty convenient for this post.


----------



## Taernost (Sep 3, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> I personally am really scared about this Sequel, but if its about this, then i think Ill be alright with it.  After all, that WAS unexplained.
> 
> Im still miffed at Capcom for leaving the credits out o fthe Wii Version. I had to go to Youtube to see them and then i cried my eyes out it was so beautiful.  I had just beaten it.



I have to know now; did they at least put the credit theme in the Wii version? I only ever played the PS2 version, and I bought the Wii version for a friend, but the lazy bum hasn't started it yet. If they left out that incredibly beautiful song, and worse if they left out the epilogue video that strongly implies the need for a sequel, I will probably have lost even more respect for Capcom...


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 3, 2009)

That reminds me, I still haven't beaten Okami o_o;



Stratadrake said:


> I see Issun's still around (but of course), now what kind of nickname will he think up for Chibi?


"Fuzzball", obviously :V


----------



## Ratte (Sep 3, 2009)

Ash-Fox said:


> Your avatar is pretty convenient for this post.



But Amaterasu is not a stripper.

Oh wait furries


----------



## CalexTheNeko (Sep 3, 2009)

Hmmmmm. So I wonder if the game takes place in the past, something has happened to chibify Ammy, or if it's a completely different character.

I don't suppose it's been revealed yet and I'm just to stupid to figure it out?


----------



## Taernost (Sep 3, 2009)

CalexTheNeko said:


> Hmmmmm. So I wonder if the game takes place in the past, something has happened to chibify Ammy, or if it's a completely different character.
> 
> I don't suppose it's been revealed yet and I'm just to stupid to figure it out?



http://kotaku.com/5350577/more-details-about-new-okami-game

Seems it's taking place slightly after the first game, and stars a new character.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 3, 2009)

Taernost said:


> http://kotaku.com/5350577/more-details-about-new-okami-game
> 
> Seems it's taking place slightly after the first game, and stars a new character.



indeed. its a direct sequel and stars a completely new main character.

there is a small teaser trailer available now, too:
http://www.capcom.co.jp/tgs2009/theater/index.html (you have to scroll a little to the right^^)


----------



## Ratte (Sep 3, 2009)

Chibiterasu is goddamn adorable.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 3, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> indeed. its a direct sequel and stars a completely new main character.
> 
> there is a small teaser trailer available now, too:
> http://www.capcom.co.jp/tgs2009/theater/index.html (you have to scroll a little to the right^^)


The video looks awesome, but the framerate of animation has me worried.  I hope it's just my PC bottlenecking on me somewhere, but I can't be sure


----------



## pheonix (Sep 3, 2009)

I never even played the first so have no inclination to care about the second yet. I've been wondering if it's as good as a game as everyone makes it out to be or if it's just cause i only hear furries talk about it.


----------



## Dayken (Sep 4, 2009)

Echoing the "what the fuck they're just blowing off the ending of the first game" statements.

PS where the hell is God Hand 2?


----------



## hitokage (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't personally have it yet, but it's on my wishlist.

There are two reasons given by Capcom and Ready at Dawn for the removal of the credits. The first reason is they included the Clover logo and they didn't have a legal right to use it as they weren't involved directly. This is supposedly because they were a pre-rendered movie and they didn't have the source (they could have done a bit of editing though). The other reason is stated to be lack of space - the game ended-up larger then the PS2 version, so they cut it to make it fit on one disc. The least they could have done was provided them in printed form by adding them to the manual.

Besides the lack of credits, here in North America we also got the IGN watermarked cover. You could get replacements sent to you at one point, but that's been discontinued. You can get PDF copies without the watermark and two alternate covers here.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 4, 2009)

Wait, there are people who thought the Wii version was better than the PS2 version... and that the analog stick was crappier?

*readies pitchfork and torch*


----------



## Ash-Fox (Sep 4, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Wait, there are people who thought the Wii version was better than the PS2 version... and that the analog stick was crappier?



I did. Wiimote felt more involved.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 4, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Wait, there are people who thought the Wii version was better than the PS2 version... and that the analog stick was crappier?
> 
> *readies pitchfork and torch*


Those people are called masochists. Pitchforking and/or torching them will only make them happy.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 4, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Wait, there are people who thought the Wii version was better than the PS2 version... and that the analog stick was crappier?


The brush controls are intuitive enough ... it's just that brushstroke-recognition algorithms were still designed around an analog stick so certain strokes (like Bloom or Power Bomb) are easier to pull off than others (e.g. Power Slash).

The paper effect was reduced so much you hardly know it's even still there anymore (save for the FMVs such as when you revive a Guardian Sapling, yes those are prerendered video), the tradeoff is that the color quality is MUCH more vivid than the PS2.  You know those mountains reflected in the lake off of Shinshu field?  I never knew they were there in the PS2 version.

Directional Nunchuk waggle for Ammy's dodge maneuver was fail though, should've been an analog stick + waggle.  (Even the Legend of Spyro: Dawn of the Dragon, which was a mixed bag itself, at least did that.)

Devout Beads completely lost their rapid-fire capability in the Wii version, no explanation whatsoever and how the hell could QA NOT notice this, this was a very significant change to their usefulness in combat.

Wii version doesn't have that inky-smudginess effect of the original PS2, and the menu screen lags due to some slowdown.  Underwater level in the Dragonian Palace has a few graphical oddities with the water effects + slight slowdown too.

So yeah, not everything made it through the translation.  What did did, what didn't kinda sucks.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 4, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Wait, there are people who thought the Wii version was better than the PS2 version... and that the analog stick was crappier?
> 
> *readies pitchfork and torch*


 Hey, Weren't you the one who raged over the fact that gametrailers called Wii version shit?


----------



## Lukar (Sep 4, 2009)

If we're talking about Wii and PS2 comparison, I liked the Wii version more. If I want to watch the PS2 version's credits, then there's always YouTube.

Anyway, I'm glad they used a different version of _Reset ~"Thank You" Version~_ in the trailer. ^^


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 4, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Hey, Weren't you the one who raged over the fact that gametrailers called Wii version shit?


Good shit or bad shit?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 5, 2009)

Um yeah, they obviously used a crappier PS2 shot.

Go look at ACTUAL PS2 videos and compare that to the Wii. You'll be surprised how biased that comparison was.

Anyway, Chibiterasu = Ammy's son, according to the new scans. Apparently, either Waka, Oki, or some random dog banged her.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 5, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Anyway, Chibiterasu = Ammy's son, according to the new scans. Apparently, either Waka, Oki, or some random dog banged her.



Wolf Link :V


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 5, 2009)

Please don't feed the Rule 34.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 5, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Please don't feed the Rule 34.



It's already been done.  You know that, right?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 5, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Wolf Link :V



Ammy has (high) standards.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 5, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Good shit or bad shit?


 Bad shit, Obv.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 5, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Um yeah, they obviously used a crappier PS2 shot.
> 
> Go look at ACTUAL PS2 videos and compare that to the Wii. You'll be surprised how biased that comparison was.


I have an ACTUAL PS2 and I must say it looks better than the Wii version whenever there's a difference.

Say, WO, are you aware that Three Frags Left is _not_ your personal masturbatorium?



> Anyway, Chibiterasu = Ammy's son, according to the new scans. Apparently, either Waka, Oki, or some random dog banged her.


Why couldn't it be all of them? Canines can get pregnant from multiple males at the same time :V


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 5, 2009)

Tycho said:


> It's already been done.  You know that, right?



Unfortunately, yes.  But feeding it will only make it come back.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 5, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Unfortunately, yes.  But feeding it will only make it come back.



I dunno, I kinda liked it.  Not the Wolf Link x Ammy stuff, but Ammy makes a cute anthro.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 5, 2009)

indeed. there are many cute pieces out there^^ and the fans seem to treat it with respect, too. there isnt THAT much ammy porn and even the sexual pieces are mostly rather tame or at least not creepy/disgusting.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 5, 2009)

Tycho said:


> ...but Ammy makes a cute anthro.


Results vary by artist, but generally, yes.


----------



## Corto (Sep 5, 2009)

> *Okami sequel coming*







> * to DS!*



D:


----------



## Corto (Sep 5, 2009)

I also just realized it took you people 2 pages to turn this into a porn thread. God dammit.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 5, 2009)

Corto said:


> I also just realized it took you people 2 pages to turn this into a porn thread. God dammit.


It usually doesn't take this long, then?


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 5, 2009)

Better 'pages' than 'posts'.  Anyway....


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 6, 2009)

If anything, Ammy makes Link her bitch. That LinkxAmmy porn is soooo inaccurate.



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Say, WO, are you aware that Three Frags Left is _not_ your personal masturbatorium?



Eh, it's my gaming elitist tendencies sadly. I can't seem to help it, especially against furries.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 6, 2009)

IMO, Koromaru and Ammy is better than Link and Ammy 


Corto said:


> I also just realized it took you people 2 pages to turn this into a porn thread. God dammit.


 So sorry.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 6, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Eh, it's my gaming elitist tendencies sadly. I can't seem to help it, especially against furries.


No, it's your rabid fanboy tendencies, hence the fanwanking.



Perverted Impact said:


> IMO, Koromaru and Ammy is better than Link and Ammy


Took me a second to figure it out--Koromaru from Persona 3, right?

Well, any dog or wolf is better for Ammy than Wolf Link--let's be realistic here. But yes--roughly the same color, both have weird metaphysical powers, both are from Japan, and both are in PS2 games.

If anyone here can give reason why these two should not be allowed to tie the knot, let him speak now or forever stop drawing Ammy x Wolf Link porn.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 7, 2009)

Ammy x my dishwasher :X


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 7, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Took me a second to figure it out--Koromaru from Persona 3, right?
> 
> Well, any dog or wolf is better for Ammy than Wolf Link--let's be realistic here. But yes--roughly the same color, both have weird metaphysical powers, both are from Japan, and both are in PS2 games.
> 
> If anyone here can give reason why these two should not be allowed to tie the knot, let him speak now or forever stop drawing Ammy x Wolf Link porn.


 Yeah, It's P3.


WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Ammy x my dishwasher :X


 So clean!


----------



## Foxstar (Sep 7, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> No, it's your rabid fanboy tendencies, hence the fanwanking.



This. Go haunt Kotaku..oh wait no, Bashcraft will likely smack you with the hammer within days. There's always Joystiq, GameFAQ's and the GameSpot fourms. They love this type of crap.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 7, 2009)

Blanca (SH2) x Ammy makes a much better couple :X


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 7, 2009)

Who?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 7, 2009)

You don't know Shadow Hearts 2? FAIL


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 7, 2009)

More like I don't care about it.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 7, 2009)

It's still fail tho D:

Blanca is awesome. A white wolf with black Ammy marks.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh, You and your wolves.

Are you okay?


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 8, 2009)

my poor topic...

anyways, new trailer!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tFlCWUlZMI

kinda looks like they recycled the soundtrack of the first game... if the music during the trailer really is original game music that is!
wouldnt bother me though, i loved the soundtrack of okami^^


----------



## Nightlinez (Sep 8, 2009)

Do want! I love Okami <3


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 9, 2009)

That's not much of a new thing.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Sep 9, 2009)

Awsome i love okami, gonna be epic


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 12, 2009)

Who's seen the full-length (0:55) trailer yet?


----------

